# New Double Word Game



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

The object is to have 2 words with the same first letter, and than the last letter of the second word will create a new word. I will start the game.

1) Yummy Yams

2) Super Smile


----------



## TheStitcher (Jul 7, 2011)

Early Entry


----------



## TheStitcher (Jul 7, 2011)

Yellow Yarns


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Slip Stitch


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

potato pancakes


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Not so easy the next 2 words will start with S


----------



## victory (Jan 4, 2014)

Sugar shack


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

kind knitters


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Hilary4 said:


> kind knitters


Sorry sucker


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

Rabble rouser


----------



## Slidell411 (Sep 29, 2013)

rabid rabbit


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

Terrible twos


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Slippery Sam


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

mumbling mosquito


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

Odd ostrich


----------



## Flynn (Sep 1, 2013)

Orange octopus


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

smile style


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

empathetic elephant


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

Titanic tiger!


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

rabble rowser


----------



## Slidell411 (Sep 29, 2013)

ric rac


----------



## kacki (Jan 12, 2013)

Happy Hooker


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

racing raccoon


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

chocolate cherries


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

sweet sundaes


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

sunny sand


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

dashing dinosaur


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

rancid raspberry


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

yellow yarrows


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

striped suit


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

tired tiger


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

rabid rabbit


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

tasty tea


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

avid aviator


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

rotating rotisery


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Yellow Yews


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

smelly sock


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

knitted knickers


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

kinky kumara


----------



## graymist (Jun 21, 2013)

keep knitting


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Green grass


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

slithering snake


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

etched eggs


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Silk sweater


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

rancid roadkill


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Not now


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

waspish witch


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

hoppity hop


----------



## Msharratt (Oct 15, 2012)

Heavy horns


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

lavender lilies


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

short shorts


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

strained succotash


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

blessedinMO said:


> strained succotash


Hopeless hick


----------



## Myangelhope (Jan 16, 2014)

Knick knack


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

kippered kidneys


----------



## Myangelhope (Jan 16, 2014)

Swinging sisters


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

slippery sassafrass


----------



## Myangelhope (Jan 16, 2014)

Sappy song


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

googley goose


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

energetic emu


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

unbleached underwear


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

rosy rhubarb


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

bubbling bananas


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

sour smell


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Lemon liquor


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

ruthless rebel


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

Loquacious lothario


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

orange onions


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

Slippery slope


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

elevated estrogen


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

Naughty nellie


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Egotistical Eric


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

conniving caterer


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

twirling turkey


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

yipping yak


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

kindled kites


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

swinging swami


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

irridescent irradiation


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

nimble nymph


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

Heavy hands


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

sure shot


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

kindled kitchenware


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

yearning youngster


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Red Rooster


----------



## Flynn (Sep 1, 2013)

Terrific travel


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Long loop


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

perfect pizazz


----------



## henderpag (Dec 15, 2013)

Zip Zap


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Potato Pie


----------



## jagaseid (Dec 9, 2011)

Happy Hooker


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Raging River


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

Silly salamander


----------



## Craftsmith (Nov 3, 2011)

Ridiculous reading


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Help me!


----------



## Jackie Woosley (Nov 30, 2013)

Super socks


----------



## Jackie Woosley (Nov 30, 2013)

Holding one


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

Slithering Snakes


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Silly sausage


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Elephants ears


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Show Stopping


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Green Gables


----------



## gramtonine (Nov 7, 2011)

hardly here


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

Silent screams


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Self service


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Evidence examiners


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

CarolfromTX said:


> Odd ostrich


Hairball Hank


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hairy Harry


----------



## Sneyom (Mar 15, 2012)

Helping hand


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Sneyom said:


> Helping hand


Double Dutch


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

hairy hippopotami


----------



## Shamrock (Jan 17, 2011)

hard headed


----------



## girlcave (Dec 4, 2013)

mac.worrall said:


> hairy hippopotami


intrepid instigator


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

mac.worrall said:


> hairy hippopotami


Icy Igloo


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Shamrock said:


> hard headed


Dangling Dancer


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

girlcave said:


> intrepid instigator


Ragged Racer


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Tic Tac..


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Valjean said:


> Tic Tac..


Classic Car


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Rug rats


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Nanny Mon said:


> Rug rats


Sappy Sam


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Mister minute


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

ohsusana said:


> Mister minute


Edgy Eddy


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Young yobbo


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

yellow yarn

ooops too slow


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Needle nut


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Tommy Turtle


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

Hungry Hippo


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

ohsusana said:


> Young yobbo


Oozy Ozzie


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Nanny Mon said:


> Tommy Turtle


Electric Eli


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

nankat said:


> Hungry Hippo


Octagon octopus


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

cafeknitter said:


> Electric Eli


Indigo Ink


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

cafeknitter said:


> Octagon octopus


Silly sausage :lol:


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Nanny Mon said:


> Indigo Ink


Knitting Knitters


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Nanny Mon said:


> Silly sausage :lol:


Engineering Elly


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

cafeknitter said:


> Knitting Knitters


Sammy Snail


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

cafeknitter said:


> Engineering Elly


Yummy Yams


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Nanny Mon said:


> Sammy Snail


Lousy Lefty


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Nanny Mon said:


> Yummy Yams


Sammy Snake


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Ellie Elephant

Next letter is T


----------



## Addyscloset1 (Jan 3, 2013)

Yo yo


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Ollie Owl

Next letter is L


----------



## lcs113 (Feb 27, 2011)

Tempting tiramisu


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Nanny Mon said:


> Ellie Elephant
> 
> Next letter is T


Tipsy Tom


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Addyscloset1 said:


> Yo yo


OH Ollie


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

cafeknitter said:


> Tipsy Tom


Modern Milly


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

excellent ending


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

lcs113 said:


> Tempting tiramisu


Ugly uggs


----------



## Patrowhar (Nov 15, 2013)

Nanny Mon said:


> Modern Milly


Yester yeare


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

elaineadams said:


> excellent ending


golly gosh


----------



## chinalake66 (Sep 21, 2013)

Happy hunter


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

chinalake66 said:


> Happy hunter


Red rose


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

hungry hippo


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Ornery Octopus


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Sad Sally


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

SQM said:


> Ornery Octopus


scaly snake


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

beejay said:


> Sad Sally


Yellow yacht


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

chinalake66 said:


> Happy hunter


Racing Racoon


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

chinalake66 said:


> Happy hunter


Racing Racoon


----------



## Ronique (Jan 5, 2013)

hungry hounds


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

Happy Horace


----------



## maxj (Apr 3, 2013)

yammering yew


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Ronique said:


> hungry hounds


Sassy Snake


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Irene Kidney said:


> Happy Horace


Egger Eagle


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

pecan praline


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Earnest Ewes

Next letters are s


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Slurpy soup.


----------



## maxj (Apr 3, 2013)

perfect paragons


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Purple Pumpkin


----------



## penelope (Feb 9, 2011)

Nasty Nickels


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

heavenly haven


----------



## israpixie (Dec 24, 2012)

maxj said:


> yammering yew


Whistling weasel


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Erie Elephant


----------



## Ontario Silk (Feb 16, 2014)

1.Gentle Giants
( try 3 words much harder.. Ex: Minute mug muffins)


----------



## sblp (Feb 10, 2012)

Slippery Slope


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

Snowy Single Stirrups


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

Oops! should have started with e?

Easy Eggs


----------



## Ggranof3 (Feb 22, 2013)

short shorts


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

nitnana said:


> Oops! should have started with e?
> 
> Easy Eggs


Super Stinker


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

really ratty


----------



## juacou (Nov 17, 2011)

Humble Harry


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

blessedinMO said:


> really ratty


Young Yuppie


----------



## Jo - UK (Oct 19, 2013)

ring a ring a roses


----------



## juacou (Nov 17, 2011)

humble harry


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Ellemck said:


> Young Yuppie


experienced excavator


----------



## stchorz101 (Dec 6, 2012)

Happy Hometown


----------



## stchorz101 (Dec 6, 2012)

Rocky Road


----------



## dollknitter (Jun 20, 2011)

Heavenly hash


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

doting daddy Y


----------



## dollknitter (Jun 20, 2011)

juacou said:


> humble harry


Heavenly hash


----------



## klarenbd (Apr 2, 2013)

sizzling sausage


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

sandj said:


> The object is to have 2 words with the same first letter, and than the *LAST letter of the SECOND word will create a new word. I will start the game.*
> 
> 1) Yummy Yams
> 
> 2) Super Smile


Hope this helps get the game back on track.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Edible Eggs


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

Sufferin Succotash


----------



## Jo - UK (Oct 19, 2013)

happy harry


----------



## Beehive (Jan 29, 2011)

mmg said:


> Sufferin Succotash


hurried home


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

happy hooker


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Rabble rouser


----------



## Myangelhope (Jan 16, 2014)

Rough rider


----------



## dollknitter (Jun 20, 2011)

The problem is...others have replied before I did...hence the last letter is out of sequence, otherwise fun!


----------



## ka_avery (Jan 20, 2014)

Raunchy roosters


----------



## ka_avery (Jan 20, 2014)

Silly squirrel


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

lazy lizard


----------



## snowmam (Dec 28, 2013)

heavy hammer
roosting robin


----------



## Catherine42 (Jul 3, 2013)

Rabid rabbits


----------



## snowmam (Dec 28, 2013)

loubroy said:


> happy hooker


When I lived in Alaska there was a tow truck company called the Happy Hooker.


----------



## island stasher (Dec 23, 2012)

Silly Sally


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

Yammering yahoo


----------



## MaryKins (Oct 15, 2013)

blinding blizzard (can you tell I'm from Maine?)


----------



## Dawne27 (Sep 10, 2013)

Old octagon


----------



## Susanc241 (Nov 13, 2013)

Happy Hamster


----------



## Misty Mama (Dec 13, 2013)

Handsome homespun


----------



## nnyl (Oct 3, 2012)

healing hands


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Nov 12, 2012)

Solemn silence


----------



## Seahorse (Mar 6, 2012)

Easter eggs


----------



## MsKathy (May 25, 2013)

help her


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

randy rabbit


----------



## Uyvonne (Dec 18, 2011)

1. Popular purser 
2. Real ruby


----------



## rawhide (Oct 4, 2013)

You're young!


----------



## Flynn (Sep 1, 2013)

Yippee yarn


----------



## grammabob (Jun 4, 2013)

Great Gatsby


----------



## Jo - UK (Oct 19, 2013)

enormous ego !


----------



## Jo - UK (Oct 19, 2013)

sorry was a bit behind !!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Obliterate offences!


----------



## GogoJules (Aug 27, 2012)

elegant ecru


----------



## Flynn (Sep 1, 2013)

Slippery slope


----------



## Flynn (Sep 1, 2013)

who can answer first? Makes for an interesting game


----------



## jzx330 (Oct 11, 2013)

Happy Holiday


----------



## ka_avery (Jan 20, 2014)

Yapping yak


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

jzx330 said:


> Happy Holiday


yellow yoghurt


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hard hat


----------



## Pussyfoot (Sep 28, 2011)

TOM THUMB


----------



## Flynn (Sep 1, 2013)

Boy blue


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Nov 12, 2012)

Earning Earnestly


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Tough talk


----------



## jagaseid (Dec 9, 2011)

early earning


----------



## Flynn (Sep 1, 2013)

Grateful generosity


----------



## pajemo (Nov 23, 2012)

Oops, posts are too fast! Missed it...


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Yelling yaks


----------



## Flynn (Sep 1, 2013)

Small snicker


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

rambunctious rhino


----------



## knits42 (Nov 23, 2011)

Handy hankie


----------



## Myangelhope (Jan 16, 2014)

Opal orangutan


----------



## knits42 (Nov 23, 2011)

Handy hankie


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

enchanted enchilada


----------



## Myangelhope (Jan 16, 2014)

Agreeable apes


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

serpentine snickerdoodles


----------



## GWYNETH LLOYD (Jan 3, 2012)

super soft


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

tantalizing tortelini


----------



## Myangelhope (Jan 16, 2014)

Tiny toes


----------



## jzx330 (Oct 11, 2013)

Onion Odor


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

jzx330 said:


> Onion Odor


red rose


----------



## rawhide (Oct 4, 2013)

Rosey red


----------



## rawhide (Oct 4, 2013)

Rosey red


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

deadly duet T


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

tantalising topaz


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Zig zag


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

galloping goose E


----------



## maxj (Apr 3, 2013)

elegant eggs - S


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

ultrahiggs said:


> tantalising topaz


zany zebra


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

mac.worrall said:


> zany zebra


army ant


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Aunt Annie


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

sandj said:


> Aunt Annie


Gee you got it first, lol


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

sandj said:


> Aunt Annie


elegant elephant


----------



## jagaseid (Dec 9, 2011)

oh oh


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

zippy zebra


----------



## jzx330 (Oct 11, 2013)

International Intrigue


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

extremely elegant


----------



## Dobby4 (Mar 5, 2014)

Happy Halloween


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

nimble numchuck


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kinky koala


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

African antelope


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Enormous Elephant


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tigers tooth


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hula hoop


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Powder puff


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Nanny Mon said:


> Earnest Ewes
> 
> Next letters are s


Smarmee Snake


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fashionable frog


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

ohsusana said:


> Powder puff


Freaky Friday


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

ohsusana said:


> Fashionable frog


Grape Galoshes


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

amazing amaryllis


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Soda syphons.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

skinny skunks


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

blessedinMO said:


> skinny skunks


Sassafras Saturday


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Yelping yodeler


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

blessedinMO said:


> Yelping yodeler


Rodeo Rob


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

babbling baboon


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Bubbling Brook


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

keen knife


----------



## Lulubelle (Feb 18, 2011)

Eloquent elephant


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Kitten Kaboodle


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

blessedinMO said:


> babbling baboon


Nancy Nurse


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Jules934 said:


> Kitten Kaboodle


Elegant Entree


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Easter Eggs


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

sandj said:


> Easter Eggs


Swinging Sam


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

mulled mustard


----------



## nanamarge (Dec 18, 2012)

helpful hand


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

blessedinMO said:


> mulled mustard


Diamond Debbie


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

eager egret


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

blessedinMO said:


> eager egret


Tommy Turkey


----------



## Dawne27 (Sep 10, 2013)

Yellow Yam


----------



## Flynn (Sep 1, 2013)

Nice neighbor


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Dawne27 said:


> Yellow Yam


Merry Mary


----------



## Flynn (Sep 1, 2013)

Yawning yak


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Flynn said:


> Yawning yak


Kelly Kite


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Slip stitch
Red rhubarb


----------



## bec823 (Apr 7, 2014)

happy hands


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Oops, 
Yawning Yankee 
Entertaining elephant


----------



## bec823 (Apr 7, 2014)

baby blanket


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

bec823 said:


> baby blanket


Twiddle thumbs


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

SuZyQ818 said:


> Twiddle thumbs


Silly Sally


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

cafeknitter said:


> Silly Sally


Yellow yolk


----------



## Kanitter (Jan 26, 2014)

huge hippo


sam0767 said:


> Slip Stitch


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Orange Octopus


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

Slimmy Snake


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

sampan sailor


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

repetitive rhyme


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Easter Egg

I just joined I'm not going back and look if this was used.


----------



## Myangelhope (Jan 16, 2014)

Grand grapes


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Myangelhope said:


> Grand grapes


Snappy Sue


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

electric eel


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

maureenb said:


> electric eel


Lenny Lizard


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

dynamic duo


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Old O'Neil


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Lovely Lady


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yummy Yogurt


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

grandmann said:


> Yummy Yogurt


topsy turvy


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

yodeling yaks


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> yodeling yaks


savvy salamander


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

ravenous ravens


knitgogi said:


> savvy salamander


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> ravenous ravens


Soulful Senorita


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

apple annie


----------



## Gulfbreezeknitter (Apr 29, 2012)

Hee haw


----------



## Gulfbreezeknitter (Apr 29, 2012)

Whoops! Looked at wrong last word I guess


----------



## Gulfbreezeknitter (Apr 29, 2012)

Eager elephant


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tiny Tim


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Tiny Tim


Mischief Monkey

Y


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Nanny Mon said:


> Mischief Monkey
> 
> Y


Yawning Yoda

A


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

yellow yolk


----------



## Gulfbreezeknitter (Apr 29, 2012)

Kraft kat


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

knitgogi said:


> Yawning Yoda
> 
> A


Angie Appleseed

D


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Gulfbreezeknitter said:


> Kraft kat


Toothless Tiger

R


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Adam's apple


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Nanny Mon said:


> Toothless Tiger
> 
> R


Ragged Rugrat.

T


----------



## Flynn (Sep 1, 2013)

Red rhubarb


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

rambling rose

e


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Flynn said:


> Red rhubarb


Betty Boop

P


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Flynn said:


> Red rhubarb


Beautiful Betty Bloop

P


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Hannelore said:


> rambling rose
> 
> e


Egret Elsa

A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Peter Piper


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

angry adult T


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

elevated egg

g


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

where are we I thought the last letter was P now R


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

grandmann said:


> Peter Piper


Red Rover

R


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

green grass

s


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I can't make heads or tails out of what we are playing I better go to bed.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

It's hard to keep up with the letters as so many of us are on line at the same time. This is fun.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

grandmann said:


> where are we I thought the last letter was P now R


We were at P with Peter Piper
Then R with I made a mistake with pickled peppers. 
Oops I will change it. Sorry.


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

grandmann said:


> I can't make heads or tails out of what we are playing I better go to bed.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

gotta be quick grandmann


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

grandmann said:


> I can't make heads or tails out of what we are playing I better go to bed.


We are at R I last posted ( Red Rover)


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Hannelore said:


> It's hard to keep up with the letters as so many of us are on line at the same time. This is fun.


I agree!!!


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

cafeknitter said:


> We are at R I last posted ( Red Rover)


raging river


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

I think if you put it in the quote reply it is easier to keep up

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Nanny Mon said:


> raging river


Rigby Roundup

P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Red Repel (Good-Night)


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

cafeknitter said:


> Rigby Roundup
> 
> P


Pretty Polly

Y


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Nanny Mon said:


> If you put it in the quote reply it is easier I think to keep up


Indeed! I do two things
1. I put it in the quote reply
2. I put in the next letter for the word in capital.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Nanny Mon said:


> Pretty Polly
> 
> Y


Yacketty Yak

K


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Red Repel (Good-Night)


Good night grandmann

Lovely Lollies

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

cafeknitter said:


> Rigby Roundup
> 
> P


Peter Pan


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

cafeknitter said:


> Indeed! I do two things
> 1. I put it in the quote reply
> 2. I put in the next letter for the word in capital.


Excellent :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

grandmann said:


> Peter Pan


Nutty Nut

T


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Peter Pan


Nosy Nancy

Y


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

cafeknitter said:


> Nutty Nut
> 
> T


Tippy Toes

S


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Nanny Mon said:


> Tippy Toes
> 
> S


Sapling Sound

D


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Dirty dog

G


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Nanny Mon said:


> Dirty dog
> 
> G


Goody Gumdrops

S


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

cafeknitter said:


> Goody Gumdrops
> 
> S


Sooty snow

W


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Nanny Mon said:


> Sooty snow
> 
> W


Wacky Wednesday

Y


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

cafeknitter said:


> Wacky Wednesday
> 
> Y


Yuppie Yacht


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Nanny Mon said:


> Yuppie Yacht
> 
> T


Topsy Turvey

Y


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

yawning yardman

N


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Nanny Mon said:


> yawning yardman
> 
> N


Nilly Nellie

E

I'm off to la la land 😴 I'll catch up tom. 
This is fun!


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

cafeknitter said:


> Nilly Nellie
> 
> E
> 
> ...


Nighty Night, thanks for the games :thumbup:


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

cafeknitter said:


> Nilly Nellie
> 
> E
> 
> ...


----------



## Brzshak1 (Jan 2, 2013)

Happy hippo


----------



## bootsy1942 (Oct 24, 2013)

Hairy Hamster


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Brzshak1 said:


> Happy hippo


old oak

K


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Kinky kin

n


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

naughty numbers.

s


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Nicholas Nickelby


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

yanking yardarm

m


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

muscle madness

s


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

silly sausage.


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

effortless elegance


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Eighteen Eighty


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Yuppy Yachties


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

Smelly socks

... S


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

sdftrace said:


> Smelly socks
> 
> ... S


Sauage sizzle

E


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Nanny Mon said:


> cafeknitter said:
> 
> 
> > Nilly Nellie
> ...


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Arrr your back I hope you rested well.


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

cafeknitter said:


> Emily Ebb
> 
> B
> 
> Good morning!


Blue Butterflies

S


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Nanny Mon said:


> Arrr your back I hope you rested well.


Yes! For a little before heading to work in a bit.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Nanny Mon said:


> Blue Butterflies
> 
> S


Sewing Sandy


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Yuppy yapper

R


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Nanknit said:


> Yuppy yapper
> 
> R


Rally Ron


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

duh dunno what happened


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

cafeknitter said:


> Rally Ron


Noble Norma

A


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

cafeknitter said:


> Rally Ron


Naked needles

S


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Nanny Mon said:


> Naked needles
> 
> S


Slippery slope

E


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

sticky sweet


t


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Hannelore said:


> Noble Norma
> 
> A


Agony Aunt

T


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

cafeknitter said:


> Slippery slope
> 
> E


Elegant elephant

t


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Hannelore said:


> Elegant elephant
> 
> t


Timely Tim

M


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Hannelore said:


> sticky sweet
> 
> t


tasty tomato

O


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Nanny Mon said:


> Agony Aunt
> 
> T


terrific tie

e


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Nanny Mon said:


> tasty tomato
> 
> O


Oprah Oldie


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

cafeknitter said:


> Timely Tim
> 
> M


Mighty Mouse

E


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Nanny Mon said:


> tasty tomato
> 
> O


olive oil

l


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Nanny Mon said:


> Mighty Mouse
> 
> E


Ernest Elliot

T


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Hannelore said:


> olive oil
> 
> l


Lavender Louie

E


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

Hannelore said:


> olive oil
> 
> l


Laughing Loud

D


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Nanny Mon said:


> Mighty Mouse
> 
> E


excellent expression

n


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Noreen said:


> Laughing Loud
> 
> D


Darling Daughter

r


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Noreen said:


> Laughing Loud
> 
> D


Dudley Dog

G


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Hannelore said:


> excellent expression
> 
> n


Naughty Nellie

E


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Hannelore said:


> excellent expression
> 
> n


Neptune Nelly

Y


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

cafeknitter said:


> Dudley Dog
> 
> G


Gritty Grub

B


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Nanny Mon said:


> Gritty Grub
> 
> B


Brunhildas Broom

M


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

cafeknitter said:


> Neptune Nelly
> 
> Y


Yelling Yobbo

O


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Nanny Mon said:


> Yelling Yobbo
> 
> O


Oily Oil

L


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

cafeknitter said:


> Brunhildas Broom
> 
> M


Mucky Mud

D


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

cafeknitter said:


> Oily Oil
> 
> L


Laughing Lion

N


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Nanny Mon said:


> Mucky Mud
> 
> D


Delphinium Delia

A

I'm off for a bit. Off to work. Catch up later.


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

cafeknitter said:


> Delphinium Delia
> 
> A
> 
> I'm off for a bit. Off to work. Catch up later.


Ok bed time here anyway


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

cafeknitter said:


> Delphinium Delia
> 
> A
> 
> ...


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

cafeknitter said:


> Delphinium Delia
> 
> A


Angry Ant

T


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Noreen said:


> cafeknitter said:
> 
> 
> > Delphinium Delia
> ...


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Tiger Tim


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Nanny Mon said:


> Ok bed time here anyway


Sleep well


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

rujam said:


> Tiger Tim


Mild Midget

T


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

Mad Magpie


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> Mad Magpie


Excited Eskimo

O


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Olive oil


----------



## maxj (Apr 3, 2013)

L - leaping Lena


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Angry Anderson

n

I'm off to bed. It's nearly 11.00PM here.
Goodnight.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

nice naughty


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> nice naughty


yukky yellow

W


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

wonderful words


----------



## 6M2Creations (Nov 1, 2012)

sibilant syllable


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Experienced eyes

S


----------



## knits42 (Nov 23, 2011)

cafeknitter said:


> Rodeo Rob


Red rover


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

knits42 said:


> Red rover


Reading, Righting & (arithmetic)

G


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Great Grandma

A


----------



## GudrunM (Feb 17, 2012)

Hungry Hippo


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

ornery octopus


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

So Sorry


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

yodelling yak

K


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

kookie koala


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

amorous aardvark


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

meetoo said:


> amorous aardvark


Kinky kinkajou


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

Unusual umbrella

.... A


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

antiquated automobile


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

embroidered edelweiss


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Secret Santa


----------



## Pussyfoot (Sep 28, 2011)

ACTIVE AXLE


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

amorous armadillo


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

'orrible ostrich


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Horrendous Horse


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

extreme elephants


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Elusive euphoria


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

Amazing animals


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Smiling simian


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

negotiating nana


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

appetizing artichoke


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

enormous elephants

... S


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

sdftrace said:


> enormous elephants
> 
> ... S


Sorry, Sir

R


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

roaring rhinoceros


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

silly sardine


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

enchanted egret


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

blessedinMO said:


> enchanted egret


terrible teen


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

nimble nightcrawler


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Narky Noah
This is my dog Mac's Kennel Club registered name

Sorry,I seem to be out of synch


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

blessedinMO said:


> nimble nightcrawler


ready retailer


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

rippling raspberry


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

Yakking Yachtmens


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

smarmy salesman


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

new nickel :thumbup:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> new nickel :thumbup:


Licking Lollipop


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Perppy peppercorn


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nutty Nancy...Y


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

yellow yak


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

King Kilt...T


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

Terry Towel-L


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Barbaradey said:


> Terry Towel-L


little lamb


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Babbling brook

K


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Katmandu knitter


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Nutty Nancy...Y


that's me!!!!!


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

lacy loungewear


R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rangoon Run


----------



## bec823 (Apr 7, 2014)

Nanknit said:


> Babbling brook
> 
> K


kooky kangaroo


----------



## bec823 (Apr 7, 2014)

Nanknit said:


> Babbling brook
> 
> K


kooky kangaroo o


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

bec823 said:


> kooky kangaroo o


Obnoxious Otis


----------



## Ozzie Jane (Jul 5, 2013)

stuttering sam


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Merry Mary...Y


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Minnie Mouse


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

enchanting elenora

A


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

Another aardvark!
K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Barbaradey said:


> Another aardvark!
> K


Kitty Knitter


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Rowing Rowan


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Rowing Rowan


Nitwit Nanny


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Yummy yarn :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

New Needles 

((square ones!))


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

slipped stitch


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Happy Hat

T


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Tom Thumb


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Blushing bride

E


----------



## grandmaluck (Feb 5, 2014)

happy hooking


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

grandmaluck said:


> happy hooking


gorgeous grandmother

r


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Ravishing Rosie
e


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

rujam said:


> Ravishing Rosie
> e


Elegant Elizabeth

h


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Hungry Hippo

O


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Offer overrated.

d


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Dunking donuts

S


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Slithering snakes


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

sanctimonious salesman

N


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

nimble Nancy

y


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Yesterday's yoghurt


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

tasty tripe


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Elegant elephants


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Sticky Syrup

P


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

Nanny Mon said:


> Sticky Syrup
> 
> P


Pretty pansies

S


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Squashy Squids


----------



## Kanitter (Jan 26, 2014)

Spicy salmon


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice neighbor


----------



## Ereis (Aug 24, 2011)

Heaven Help


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Party pooper

R


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Pink Panther

oops too late


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Nanknit said:


> Party pooper
> 
> R


Red Robin

N


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

nosey neighbours


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Spinning Spiders


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

Spectacular scenery

... Y


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

sdftrace said:


> Spectacular scenery
> 
> ... Y


yellow yaffle


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

mac.worrall said:


> yellow yaffle


Early Equinox


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

xanthic xylophone


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

mac.worrall said:


> xanthic xylophone


Embarrassed Emu

(Good job, Mac!)


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

unspeakable utterance

(brilliant Mac!!!)


----------



## Rossi (May 15, 2011)

Easter egg


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Gentle giant


----------



## Langtonian (Sep 28, 2012)

Happy homes


----------



## Rossi (May 15, 2011)

Turnip tops


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

Rossi said:


> Turnip tops


serviceable suq


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Quiet Quick :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

kind kangaroo


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Oppressed ostrich

H


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Happy Harry


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Papa's Pyjamas


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Happy Harry


Yellow yams


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

Singing Songs
S


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

surly starling


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Gregarious Grannies


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

Sparkly Stars


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Snow shoes


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Snow shoes


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

squawking starlings


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Social science


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

effervescent elephants


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Silly sox

X


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

Nanknit said:


> Silly sox
> 
> X


Xylene Xylose


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

elementary elements


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Lucky Leo


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Ellemck said:


> Xylene Xylose


Wow!!!


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

sandj said:


> Lucky Leo


Open ocean

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

SuZyQ818 said:


> Open ocean
> 
> N


Nora's Notebook..K


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

knitting kneehighs


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> knitting kneehighs


Slap Stick...K


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

kitty kitty


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> kitty kitty


Young Yvonne

E


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

Ornery ox


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

School Song


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Jules934 said:


> School Song


golden girl


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

grandmann said:


> golden girl


Leaning llama

a


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

accepting award


d


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

dowdy dowager


R


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

raging Rita


A


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

another ant

T


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Tired Tortoise

E


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Elegant egret 

T


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

*Two Times*

*S*


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

*Super Star*

*R*


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

MEN-k2- said:



> *Super Star*
> 
> *R*


Round robin

N


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

SuZyQ818 said:


> Round robin
> 
> N


Nifty needles

S


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

Nanny Mon said:


> Nifty needles
> 
> S


Softly singing

G


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Gobbling Grub

B


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

Nanny Mon said:


> Gobbling Grub
> 
> B


Bothersome Brother

R


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

Ellemck said:


> Bothersome Brother
> 
> R


Robin redbreast

T


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

SuZyQ818 said:


> Robin redbreast
> 
> T


Tactful Taj

J


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

Ellemck said:


> Tactful Taj
> 
> J


Jumping jellybeans

S


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

skiing swans


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> skiing swans


Sweet surprise

E


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

SuZyQ818 said:


> Sweet surprise
> 
> E


*Evening Event*

*T*


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

taming tigers


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

slimy slug


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

gargling gnus


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

super soaker


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

racing roadster


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

rabid rat


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

tipsy turtle


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Energetic emu

U


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

mac.worrall said:


> tipsy turtle


Easter eggs

S


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

omahelen said:


> Energetic emu
> 
> U


Under umbrella

A


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

athletic aardvaark

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Krazy Karen...N


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

nosey newt

T


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

meetoo said:


> nosey newt
> 
> T


twenty tadpoles


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

slipping stitches :wink:


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

soggy shark

K


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

meetoo said:


> soggy shark
> 
> K


Knobby knees

S


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Slinky Siamese


S


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

omahelen said:


> Slinky Siamese
> 
> S


Ummm... Should be E so...

Eastern exposure

E, again


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Easter Egg

G


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

good girl!

L


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Laughing lemur


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Rolicking Rabbit


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Timid Terrified Tommy


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

yak yarn


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

nocturnal nitwit


O


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

twin toucans


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> twin toucans


Sumptuous soup

P


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

passionate parrots


S


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

meetoo said:


> passionate parrots
> 
> S


Singing songbird

D


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

Daffy Daisy


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

Barbaradey said:


> Daffy Daisy


Your yodeling

G


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

goofy girl


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

Lovely Lillies


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

sweet sugar


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

Red roses


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

spring showers


----------



## Bronxgirl (May 11, 2012)

Tangerine tablecloth


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

Summer solstice


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

edible endives


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

Bronxgirl said:


> Tangerine tablecloth


Happy hippo

O


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> edible endives


Sparkly soda

A


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

oliver octopus


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> oliver octopus


Short story

Y


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> oliver octopus


sesame street

t


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

Nanny Mon said:


> sesame street
> 
> t


Tasty treats

S


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

SuZyQ818 said:


> Short story
> 
> Y


Youthful You

U


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

SuZyQ818 said:


> Tasty treats
> 
> S


Shorn sheep

P


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

Nanny Mon said:


> Youthful You
> 
> U


Unusual ukelele

E


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

Nanny Mon said:


> Shorn sheep
> 
> P


Pretty pansies

S


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Eddy Emu

U


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

Nanny Mon said:


> Eddy Emu
> 
> U


Usual utterances

S


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

swan song


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

sticky sizes

s again


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Hannelore said:


> sticky sizes
> 
> s again


Shiny Star

R


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> swan song


Giant grizzly

Y


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

Nanny Mon said:


> Shiny Star
> 
> R


Risky rescue

E


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> swan song


good grief

f


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

SuZyQ818 said:


> Risky rescue
> 
> E


Empty envelope

E


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Hannelore said:


> good grief
> 
> f


Fluffy feather

R


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

SuZyQ818 said:


> Risky rescue
> 
> E


Elaborate exit

t


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

Hannelore said:


> Elaborate exit
> 
> t


Tom turkey

Y


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

SuZyQ818 said:


> Tom turkey
> 
> Y


Youth yodelling

G


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

Nanny Mon said:


> Youth yodelling
> 
> G


Gushing geyser

R


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

Rock n Roll


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

SuZyQ818 said:


> Gushing geyser
> 
> R


Rambling Ram

M


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

Messy Mama


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Barbaradey said:


> Messy Mama


Addled Ant

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nanny Mon said:


> Addled Ant
> 
> T


Tiny Tim...M


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

grandmann said:


> Tiny Tim...M


Minnie Mouse

E


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

SuZyQ818 said:


> Minnie Mouse
> 
> E


Elegant Eagle

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nanny Mon said:


> Elegant Eagle
> 
> E


Expensive Eyeglasses


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Silly Spider


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rosy Red...D


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

doubtful duty

Y


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Youthful Yvonne

E


----------



## Silver Threads (Aug 24, 2012)

Esperated Elk


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Silver Threads said:


> Esperated Elk


knitting kangaroo

O


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

octogenarian octopus


P


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Hannelore said:


> knitting kangaroo
> 
> O


Ornamental Owl

L


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

lusty lizards

S


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

meetoo said:


> lusty lizards
> 
> S


simply sticky

Y


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Hannelore said:


> simply sticky
> 
> Y


you yourself

F


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

mac.worrall said:


> you yourself
> 
> F


Feeling fine

E


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

excellent ending


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Greasy gravy

Y


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Nanknit said:


> Greasy gravy
> 
> Y


Yackety yack

K


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

mac.worrall said:


> Yackety yack
> 
> K


*Kids Knitting*

*G*


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

MEN-k2- said:


> *Kids Knitting*
> 
> *G*


Greener grass

S


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

SuZyQ818 said:
 

> Greener grass
> 
> S


Shady Sunglasses

(Love your avatar SuZy)


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Sunny skies :-D


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

sandj said:


> Sunny skies :-D


Sassy squirrel

L


----------



## Emve (Jan 24, 2014)

Lazy lout t


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Lazy Loin


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

omahelen said:


> (Love your avatar SuZy)


Thanks, Omahelen! I smiled last night when you responded "Slinky Siamese" because of your avatar beauty! When I was a young girl I had a Siamese kitty friend that looked a lot like yours. That kitty and I spent quality time together every day that it wasn't raining during my walk home from school.


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

Emve said:


> Lazy lout t


Tree trimmer

R


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

SuZyQ818 said:


> Tree trimmer
> 
> R


ruby red

D


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

mac.worrall said:


> ruby red
> 
> D


Double dare

E


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

SuZyQ818 said:


> Double dare
> 
> E


Easter egg

G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Green Grass :mrgreen:


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

sandj said:


> Green Grass :mrgreen:


Spicy sauce

E


----------



## Emve (Jan 24, 2014)

Simon sea
Z


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

amazing anemone


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Elongated Eel

L


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

omahelen said:


> Elongated Eel
> 
> L


Lovely lilac

C


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

courageous canary


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> courageous canary


Yellow yarrow

W


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

wandering weevil


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> wandering weevil


Loudly laughing

G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Granny Grits :thumbup:


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Saucy Sandj


J


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

omahelen said:


> Saucy Sandj
> 
> J


Jumping juniper!

R


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Riding Rough

H


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

Nanknit said:


> Riding Rough
> 
> H


Honored heroes

S


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

SuZyQ818 said:


> Honored heroes
> 
> S


San Suki


----------



## soc (Apr 21, 2011)

itchy idiot

T


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

Ellemck said:


> San Suki


Individual idiosyncrasies

S


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

soc said:


> itchy idiot
> 
> T


Tasty tuna

A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Adam Ant


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

sandj said:


> Adam Ant


Twinkle toes

S


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

sunshine suzy


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> sunshine suzy


  like your double words, Gagesmom!

Yesterday's youth

H


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Hee Haw

W


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Healing hands

s


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Nanknit said:


> Hee Haw
> 
> W


Wandering waterfall

L


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

laughing llama


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

Adorable Animal
L


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Last letter


R


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Hannelore said:


> Last letter
> 
> R


running rabbits

s


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

swimming squirrels


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> swimming squirrels


Slithering snakes

S


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

squirmin' sherman


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

needless necisity


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

yawning yardsman

N


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

ample apple


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

raedean said:


> ample apple


Endless energy

Y


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

Hannelore said:


> Endless energy
> 
> Y


Yellow yarns

S


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

SuZyQ818 said:


> Yellow yarns
> 
> S


someone smiling

G


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

mac.worrall said:


> someone smiling
> 
> G


*Golden Girls*

*S*


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

MEN-k2- said:


> *Golden Girls*
> 
> *S*


sleepy sealion

N


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

nimble nutcrackers


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Shy Sheep

P


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Peppermint Patty :mrgreen:


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

sandj said:


> Peppermint Patty :mrgreen:


Young yodeller

R


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

rollerskating rhino


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> rollerskating rhino


Orange orangutan

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

No No...O


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Olive Oil

L


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

grandmann said:


> No No...O


Outrageous Octopus

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lucky Lucy


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

Yucky Yak


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Kitty Kat :thumbup:


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

sandj said:


> Kitty Kat :thumbup:


Terrible twos

s


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Silky Satin

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Neighbor Network...K


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Keen Knitter

R


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Rough Road


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

ding dong-G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Grumpy Goose :thumbup:


----------



## Emve (Jan 24, 2014)

Everlasting evergreen n


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

newness now


W


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

Hannelore said:


> newness now
> 
> W


wild Wanda

a


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Animated animals
S


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Slithering Snake


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Excellent Essay...Y


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

grandmann said:


> Excellent Essay...Y


Yesterday's yeast

T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Tame Tiger


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Ruthless Ruth

H


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

Hurried Hobbit


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Terrific Twins

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nanny Mon said:


> Terrific Twins
> 
> S


Slip Sliding (Away)

next letter ...G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Grumpy Grandpa


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> Grumpy Grandpa


 :lol: Grumpy Grandpa

Anchor Away...Y or Army (of) Ants

Have your choice Y or S


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

grandmann said:


> :lol: Grumpy Grandpa
> 
> Anchor Away...Y or Army (of) Ants
> 
> Have your choice Y or S


yucky yams

Slip'n slide


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

strawberry shake...E


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

elderly elk


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Knitting knot


T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tasty Taffy..Y


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

Yucky Yardwork


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Kangaroo kite

E


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

Enjoying Edamame


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Barbaradey said:


> Enjoying Edamame


exciting event

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Trick (or) Treat...T


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

Toddler Tantrums!
S


----------



## Susanne59864 (Jan 6, 2014)

Super Saver,


----------



## Susanne59864 (Jan 6, 2014)

Winter wonderland + Disco duck!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Karate Kid...D


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Demented demon

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Newlywed Nest....T


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

tweedle dee, tweedle dum


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> tweedle dee, tweedle dum


Mildly Manic

C


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

cackling coyotes


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> cackling coyotes


Simple Sample

E


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Elderly Elephant

T


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

omahelen said:


> Elderly Elephant
> 
> T


tremendous thunderstorm

M


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

mac.worrall said:


> tremendous thunderstorm
> 
> M


Musical mastery

Y


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

SuZyQ818 said:


> Musical mastery
> 
> Y


Yesterday's youth

H


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Hannelore said:


> Yesterday's youth
> 
> H


handsome hero

O


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

mac.worrall said:


> handsome hero
> 
> O


our obliques.

S


----------



## Emve (Jan 24, 2014)

Sealed session n


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Emve said:


> Sealed session n


nit nurse

E


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Elegant ecru

U


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Unusual users :thumbup:


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

Nanknit said:


> Elegant ecru
> 
> U


Utterly unusual

L


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

lavender and lace


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

*Emergency Exit*

*T*


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

tatting tawnya


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

MEN-k2- said:


> *Emergency Exit*
> 
> *T*


Taxi Tax

X


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-XL (my size :lol: )

L


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

loud laugh [good one!]

H


----------



## Emve (Jan 24, 2014)

Yawning youth h


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Heart to Heart...T


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Terrible Twos

S


----------



## Emve (Jan 24, 2014)

Soft shoe e


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

enormous eclair

r


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Radishes raw

W


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Winding walkway

Y


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Yellow yeti

I


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Itchy Iguana

A


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

omahelen said:


> Itchy Iguana
> 
> A


Always Ajax


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

x-men x-rated...D


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

Darling Doggy
Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yo-Yo....O


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Oscar's oatmeal (I tried ,lol)


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

Lucky Llma


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

attentive audience...E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Eating Empanadas :thumbup:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sea Sick....K


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Kissing Koala


A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Anyplace Abroad...D


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Dancing dragons

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sing song...G


----------



## Knittin' in Georgia (Jun 27, 2013)

go getter - R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Refreshing Rain ...N :lol: :lol: :lol: :XD: Rain rain go away we need some warm sunny days.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Round Robin

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

niece & nephew ...W


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Refreshing Rain ...N :lol: :lol: :lol: :XD: Rain rain go away we need some warm sunny days.


Nosey Neighbour

R


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

grandmann said:


> niece & nephew ...W


White water (rafting)

R


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Rippled Reptiles

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Hannelore said:


> White water (rafting)
> 
> R


 thanks for the clue

river rafting....G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

slippery snake...E


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

eloquent elegy


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Yellow yarn

N


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

not needed

D


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Hannelore said:


> not needed
> 
> D


Dear diary

Y


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Young Yeoman

N


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

Hannelore said:


> Young Yeoman
> 
> N


Naughty Niq


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Queenly quiche


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> Queenly quiche


English Exam

M


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Mad Money :hunf:


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

*Yummy Yogurt*

*T*


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

MEN-k2- said:


> *Yummy Yogurt*
> 
> *T*


tubby teddy


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

mac.worrall said:


> tubby teddy


*Your Yo-yo*

*O*


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

MEN-k2- said:


> *Your Yo-yo*
> 
> *O*


Original Orangutang

G


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Ellemck said:


> Original Orangutang
> 
> G


Giant Gorilla

A


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Amorous Anteater

R


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

omahelen said:


> Amorous Anteater
> 
> R


rotund rhinoceros

S


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

sonorous sigh

H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Hearty Hash...H


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Happy Holiday

Y


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

yummy yams


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> yummy yams


Slimy Snake

E


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Ellemck said:


> Slimy Snake
> 
> E


evil eye

E


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Elegant Emu

U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Up'swing Umbrella....A


----------



## girlcave (Dec 4, 2013)

grandmann said:


> Up'swing Umbrella....A


amorphous anemone

... E


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Endless Eternity


Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

girlcave said:


> amorphous anemone
> 
> ... E


I need to look those words up ... no idea :XD:

sounds like a very pretty plant :-D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

omahelen said:


> Endless Eternity
> 
> Y


Yucky yarn...N


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

neon niblet


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

Tammed Tiger
R


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

Barbaradey said:


> Tammed Tiger
> R


Riotous Rebel

L


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

laughing llama


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Accountant's Arithmetic...C


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

Cancerous Cat
T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Tasty Taffy


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

yahoo yellow


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

winter wonderland

D


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Doubtful Dowager


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Jules934 said:


> Doubtful Dowager


randy rapscallion

N


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

mac.worrall said:


> randy rapscallion
> 
> N


love the rapscallion haven't heard that word for years :thumbup:

Neon Nightlight

T


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

omahelen said:


> Neon Nightlight
> 
> T


tom tit

T


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Tasty Treat

T


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

twittering tweeter


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

regal robe

E


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

enamored egrets


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> enamored egrets


*Stop sign*

*N*


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

New Neck

K


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

Nanknit said:


> New Neck
> 
> K


*Knock-out Kiss*

*S*


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Kings knight
T


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

omahelen said:


> Kings knight
> T


*To Tight*

*T*


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Tippy Toes :thumbup:


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

sandj said:


> Tippy Toes :thumbup:


scrumptious schav

V

(Schav is a kind of soup)


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Vivacious Veronica

A


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

omahelen said:


> Vivacious Veronica
> 
> A


amiable Alice


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

eccentric elizabeth


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> eccentric elizabeth


Horrible Hilda

A


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Awesome Alison


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Awesome Alison


Nasty Norah

H


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Harridan Hazel

L


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Luscious Lola

A


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Avaricious Ava

A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Angel Above...E


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Egomaniacal Edgar


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Radically Robert

T


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Tipsy Tina 

A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Arsenic Anna...A


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

Another Alligator


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Ruthless Ruth


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

happy harriet


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> happy harriet


Terrible Tim

M


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

Tony Tiger
R


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

marvelous martin


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Nomadic Norman

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nanny Nancy


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Yuppy Yuri


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Immaculate Image...E


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

earnest ernest


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Tantalizing Tabitha


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

Yellow Yarrow
W


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

adolescent adam


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Mad Max

X


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Barbaradey said:


> Yellow Yarrow
> W


Wayward wanderer

R


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Respectful Rupert

T


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Terrific Thomas

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Skinny Sarah....H


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Skinny Sarah....H


Hurricane Higgins

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Said She...E


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Edgy Edna

A


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Amazing Auntie


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Amazing Auntie


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Easy election...N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Nutty News


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sadistic Salesclerk....K


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

*Kitchen Knife...E*


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

MEN-k2- said:


> *Kitchen Knife...E*


enormous eagle

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Eight (is) Enough....H


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

*Horrible Hair... R*


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

MEN-k2- said:


> *Horrible Hair... R*


Reluctant Romeo

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rackety Railroad....D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ellemck said:


> Reluctant Romeo
> 
> O


Old Outlaw...W


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Old Outlaw...W


Wandering Waif

F


----------



## Llavaia (Oct 14, 2013)

Fairweather friend


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

daunting daredevil

L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Lucky leprechaun :mrgreen:


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

noteworthy nemesis

S


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

sweet sunshine


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> sweet sunshine


Enormous emerald

D


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

dashing danielle


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Eating elephant


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Tenacious Tina

A


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

Another Afternoon
N


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Naughty Norman

N


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Nice Nancy Lol!!

Y


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

yodeling yasmeen


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Nervous Nellie

E


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

eventing esmerelda


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Amazing Appetizers :thumbup:


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

Sleepy Sam 
M


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Masticating maverick

k


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

kickboxing Kristy


----------



## Daisy Cottage Designs (Apr 24, 2014)

pink pajamas


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

satin sleepwear


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

reckless reveler

R


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

reckless rachel


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Laughing Lucinda

A


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

omahelen said:


> Laughing Lucinda
> 
> A


antiquated armour

R


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

romantic rainbow


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> romantic rainbow


Wonder Wax

X


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

XL Xerox...X


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

xerotic xenophobe

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Effective Earmuff...F


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Flatulent Flannery

Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yesterday's Yarn...N


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Nautical Naomi

I


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Intricate Isla


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Angel Ann (that's me but I'm not saying which one :wink: )


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Angel Ann (that's me but I'm not saying which one :wink: )


not now

W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Wobbly Wagon...N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Wobbly Wagon...N


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

nimble neophyte

E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

East Ellsworth 

:thumbup:


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

sandj said:


> East Ellsworth
> 
> :thumbup:


happy hedgehog

G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Go Go :thumbup:


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Octogenarian Octopus

S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Sandy Shore :XD:


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Eerie estuary

Y


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Ecclesiastical Eli

I


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

Ignorant Ingrate

E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Everyone E-mails


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

saucy sundaes


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

silly syllogism


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

muddled mothers


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

slipped stitch


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Happy Halloween


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Near-by Neighbor...r


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

realigned railroad - d


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

dicey dean


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

nothing new (under the sun)

W


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

wizened wizard - d


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

drowned duck

K


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Dopey Dora
(what my Mum called me when I did something silly..and no my name isn't Dora).

A

Ooopppsss.... Hannelore got in before me.

Kilted Kathleen

N


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Nanknit said:


> Dopey Dora
> (what my Mum called me when I did something silly..and no my name isn't Dora).
> 
> A
> ...


New Neighbour

R


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

mac.worrall said:


> New Neighbour
> 
> R


rip roaring


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

rolling roland


----------



## Pussyfoot (Sep 28, 2011)

RAGING RUPERT


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Tiny Tadpole :mrgreen:


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

eager Edgar


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

*Rock'n Roll*


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

lovely lila


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Among Ancestors...S


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Stupendous Sheila

A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh No Please No another A...


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Absolutely awful!! 

L


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

luscious linda the librarian (had to get rid of the "A"!!!!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Navy Nightie...E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

meetoo said:


> luscious linda the librarian (had to get rid of the "A"!!!!


Thank You

Navy Nightie...E


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

eventually evan


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

natty ninja


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> natty ninja


Amusing Alien

N


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

Nothing Nutty!
Y


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yum Yums


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Silly Salamander


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Robert's retirement....T


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

Tom's Tie
E


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

extraordinary extraterrestrial


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

ludicrous ludite - e


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

English entertainer...R


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

ralph roofer


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rail Road....D


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

dapper dan


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nonconformist Naomi...I


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Invisible Ignatius


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sailor Sweater...R


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Slightly Slippery


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

yodeling yenta


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Aunty Acid...D


----------



## seedytoe (Jul 31, 2013)

detailed description


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

naughty noddy


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

yodelling yashmac


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Hilary4 said:


> yodelling yashmac


Off stride for a second --- what is a "yashmac"? Some thing/one native to NZ? Yodeling is an alpine thing, and I know NZ has respectable mountains, but do they/does it really yodel?

Back to the game....

Crumbling concrete (caused by the yodeling vibrations)


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Elaborate emblem

M


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Muddled Maizie

E

A Yashmac is another name for a veil that some Muslim women wear to cover their faces when out in public.


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Thank you

Exciting Experience

E


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Jules934 said:


> Thank you
> 
> Exciting Experience
> 
> E


Elementary explanation

N


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

nosy numbat


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> nosy numbat


telling time

E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Eagle eaglets :thumbup:


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

*Snoring Sound.... D*


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

Jules934 said:


> Off stride for a second --- what is a "yashmac"? Some thing/one native to NZ? Yodeling is an alpine thing, and I know NZ has respectable mountains, but do they/does it really yodel?
> 
> Back to the game....
> 
> Crumbling concrete (caused by the yodeling vibrations)


Jules, 
I had to laugh at this!
Elle


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

MEN-k2- said:


> *Snoring Sound.... D*


Demented Donald

D


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Dapper Dan


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Notorious Natterer


R


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Ribald Robert

T


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Tasty Treat

T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Tangy Tomato


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Odious Oscar


R


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

royal rumble


----------



## Rossi (May 15, 2011)

Sylky sister


----------



## Rossi (May 15, 2011)

Sorry fingers in a twist
I meant sulky sister (one glass of wine too many)


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

rosey rossi


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Insurance Inspection...N


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Insurance Inspection...N


Naughty Niq

Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quick Quiz....Z


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Zany Zebra :thumbup:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Angie's Accident...T


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Tango twist

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tea (for) Two....O


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

odd oxymoron


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Opaque Opal

L


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

knitgogi said:


> odd oxymoron


nightly notifications

S


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

slithery snake


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Effervescent Effie


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

eclectic emma


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Avaricious Ava


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

airline alert...T


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Terrific Talker

R


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Roughly Richard

D


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

dirty desk


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

kindly karen


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

*No News.... S*


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Special Surprise :thumbup:


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

*Everyone Else... E*


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Energetic Emu


U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Unzip Uniform...M


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

manic monday


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yester-Year...R


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

rowing roland


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

doggie days....S


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

grandmann said:


> doggie days....S


Surly Sam

M


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Miserable Margo

O


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

orange oval


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lazy Luke....E ( I was at first going to have Lazy Lucy but I think we are running out of ideas for the y, only so many.


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

excited elephants


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Salty Sardine...E


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

So Slimmy


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

Eccentric elephant
T


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

Sorry
Yawning yak


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Knitting Knanny


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

young yearling


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Golden Gate...E


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Eager Eddie

E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Everyday Essentials :thumbup:


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Sandy shores

S


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Spoil sport

T


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

*Tiny Tot.... T*


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

MEN-k2- said:


> *Tiny Tot.... T*


Twins Toddle

S


----------



## Rossi (May 15, 2011)

upset Ursula


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

angry alligator R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

rip-it rip-it (frogging :lol: )

next letter T


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

two toads


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

ann seal said:


> two toads S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ann seal said:


> two toads


Silly Sophia A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Auntie's Apple-pie


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ester's Egg-custard...D


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Diana's Doughnut

T


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

Tommy's toes S


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

saucy sammy


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Yellow Yasmin


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Nine Nincompoops


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Slim Sam...M


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Slim Sam...M


Marry Me

E


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Extra Ecological


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Lemon lollipop

P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

omahelen said:


> Lemon lollipop
> 
> P


Purple Petunia....A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Amazing Alaska :thumbup:


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Ardent Adam

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Asparagus Ambrosia ...A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Awesome Atlantic :thumbup:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nanknit said:


> Ardent Adam
> 
> M


Mickey Mouse...E


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

evening events


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sand Storm...M


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Minnie Mouse ~~~ E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Evening Entertainment...T


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Treacle toffee

E


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

*Echo Effect.... T*


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

twisting and turning


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Germy Gerald

D


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

dancing dana


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Adoring Angel


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Lively Lionel 

L


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

Nanknit said:


> Lively Lionel
> 
> L


Lotsa Luck

K


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

kicking kim


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Mad Monster :thumbup:


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Riotous Rebel

L


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

loveable leon


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Nutty Nicola
A


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Alligator Alley :mrgreen: 


I keep getting A...

Next letter is Y


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

yum yum


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> Alligator Alley :mrgreen:
> 
> I keep getting A...
> 
> Next letter is Y


I had my share of A's myself :lol:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Monkey Magic...C


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

clapping cathy


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yvonne's Yarn....N


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Nifty Nancy

Y


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Yellow Yarrow


W


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

winter wonderland


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Demon Drink

K


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

*Knock Knock.... K*


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

MEN-k2- said:


> *Knock Knock.... K*


Killer Kotex (Sorry if it offends)

X


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

xyloid xylophone

E


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

*Xavier Xeroxxing.... G*


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

omahelen said:


> xyloid xylophone
> 
> E


*Expressway Exit.... T*


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Thrilling Theme


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

empress emily


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Yodelling Yak

K


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

kissing kyla


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Anteater Alf

F


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

fanciful fawn


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Niece's Nuptial....L


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Lazy Leopard

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dear Daughter....R


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Running Reynard

D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Dum Dum


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Melodious Music

C


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Chirp Chirp :


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Peter Piper or Peter Pan (have your choice R or N)


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Never Neverland


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

Darn Dog!
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Grumpy Gorilla...A or Grumpy Governess.... S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Spinach Salad


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

dynamic duo


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

Orange orangutang
G


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

Sorry
Orange Orangutan
N


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

nimble nanny


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yowling Youth...H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Honolulu Hawaii


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Isabella's icicles


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

slithery slump


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Plump Patrick

K


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Happy Harriot


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

omahelen said:


> Plump Patrick
> 
> K


*Kitchen Kettle.... E*


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Elaborate Eiderdown

N


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

numerous numbers


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Naughty Nancy

Y


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Young Yves :thumbup:


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Slowly saunter.


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

Britknitar said:


> Slowly saunter.


Risky Reason

N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Naughty Nerd


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

double dare


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> double dare


Elegant Exile

E


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Eccentric Eric

C


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

Nanknit said:


> Eccentric Eric
> 
> C


crunchy cracker

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ellemck said:


> crunchy cracker
> 
> R


Ring a Ring o'Roses...S (Ring around the Rosie)


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Sunflower Summer :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Rhumba Rachel


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lucky Lovebird....D


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

darling dad


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dare Devil....L


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Lousy Kenny
Y


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Yacking Yvette

E


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Entertaining Egbert

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tipsy Tim...M


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

mighty mouse


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Elite Emcee...E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Red Robin


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

exciting edna


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Amazing Avalanche


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

sandj said:


> Amazing Avalanche


Evolution Expert

T


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

*These Troubling Times.... S*


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

special Sunday Y


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

ann seal said:


> special Sunday Y


*Yippie yo.... O*

 (ki yay)


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

opened oyster R


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Riotous Rita

A


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

*Rodeo Rider.... R*


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Red Roses


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Salty Seattle


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Salty Seattle


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

sandj said:


> Salty Seattle


And Happy Mom's Day!


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Energetic Ethel

L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

(I) Love Lucy :-D


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

yellow yarrow W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Warm Wishes...S


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Smooth silk

K


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Keep Knitting :thumbup:


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

grumpy guy Y


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Yak yarn

N


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

nosey neighbor R


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Horrid Horace


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Easy Edge


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Easy End...D


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Delightful Day


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Young Yvonne...E


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Expert Eniginering


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Go-Getter Grandma...A


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Go-Getter Grandma...A


Amazing Alan

N


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

Ellemck said:


> Amazing Alan
> 
> N


*No Noise.... E*


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Easy (to) Excuse....E


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Easy (to) Excuse....E


Executive Ex

X


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

East End


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Devoted Dietitian....N


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

New Neighbor :thumbup:


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

racing rats S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Skunk Smell....L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Lemon  Limes


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sausage Stick....K


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

kicking kangaroo O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ocean On-Going....G


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

gooey goop P


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Pretty Patterns. S


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Purple Plum

M


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

Mama Mia A


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

ailing alma


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

After (the) Affair...R


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

roaming robot T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

tippy top...P


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Pendulous Pendulum

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Messy Mitzi...I


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Icey Igloo :XD:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Outdoor Octoberfest...T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Telling Time :thumbup:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Eagle Eye....E


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

Energizing Elephant
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Table Top....P


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

perky puppy


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yellow Yolk...K


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

kindly kate


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Evil Eye :|


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Equally Efficacious


----------



## Emve (Jan 24, 2014)

Eager elf f


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

Funky Freddy
Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yucky Yam...M


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

marvelous moms


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sun Shine...E


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Engrossing entrelac


C


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Coffee Cafe :thumbup:


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

energetic elephant T


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

ann seal said:


> energetic elephant T


*Tough Times.... S*


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

MEN-k2- said:


> *Tough Times.... S*


So Sorry

Y


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

Yapping Yodeler------ 86 pages!!!! Wow!


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Round Robin. N


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Oops!  

Attack by double post gremlins.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

nitnana said:


> Yapping Yodeler------ 86 pages!!!! Wow!


double word game is catching up with the double letter game (127 pages) :thumbup:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Britknitar said:


> Round Robin. N


Nightingale's Nest....T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Britknitar said:


> Round Robin. N


Nightingale's Nest....T


----------



## Emve (Jan 24, 2014)

Tough Tess


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

suffering succotash


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Highway (to) Heaven


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

No Nudes (allow on the Beach)

:lol: 

next letter...S


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

Silly Sisters-in-Law! (W)


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Wet Winter


R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Ruby Red


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

dingy dinghy


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Yellow Yacht

T


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Tasty treats. S


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

sunny sunday


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Yin Yang :thumbup:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Garish Garb...B


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Buttered Buns


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Successful Skaters....S


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

slithering snakes S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sea Shells....S


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

sister Sue E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Exclusive Earrings...S


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

silly sally Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yummy Yogosicles (recipe below)!

Measure the following ingredients into a small bowl.
&#9726;1/4 C. Yogurt (vanilla, banana or plain)
&#9726;1 Tsp. Frozen Orange Juice Concentrate (thawed)
&#9726;1 Tsp. Honey

Mix well and pour the mixture into a small paper or plastic cup and freeze. 
When the mixture is solid enough to hold up a popsicle stick, put one in and refreeze until firm

Next letter S


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Yuppie You

U


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

Nanny Mon said:


> Yuppie You
> 
> U


Ugly Ulcer

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rare Read...D


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Rare Read...D


Deliberate Dodge

E


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Early Entry. Y


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Yesterday's Youngster


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Rude Ralph

H


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Humble Home :thumbup:


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

harassing Harry


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

harassing Harry


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

ann seal said:


> harassing Harry


*Younger You.... U*


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Yummy Yogosicles (recipe below)!
> 
> Measure the following ingredients into a small bowl.
> ◾1/4 C. Yogurt (vanilla, banana or plain)
> ...


Great Recipe!


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Ugly Universe


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

sandj said:


> Ugly Universe


Early Election

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

No News....S


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

grandmann said:


> No News....S


Simple Statement

T


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Troublesome Thomas

S


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Short Sock

K


----------



## Emve (Jan 24, 2014)

Krzysztof klutz s


----------



## henderpag (Dec 15, 2013)

Easy Eggs

S


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Simply Super. R


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Rusty Relic


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Curious Cat

T


----------



## Emve (Jan 24, 2014)

Tanning tuna a


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

American Apple-pie


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Elegant Edwina

A


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

amazing astrid


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Dumming down.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Neighborly Newsstand...D


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Darling daughter


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rosie Rides....S


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Rosie Rides....S


Sizable Stadium

M


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Mad Moments. S


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

Britknitar said:


> Mad Moments. S


*Short Story.... Y*


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

yo yo


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Organic Oatmeal


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Lovely Laurel

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lovable Lamb...B


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

Best Banana

A


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Amazing Acrobat

t


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

omahelen said:


> Amazing Acrobat
> 
> t


Taught to Tease

E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Easy Everything :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Great Grandma


----------



## Rossi (May 15, 2011)

Happy Herbert


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

terrific terrance.


----------



## Emve (Jan 24, 2014)

Edible eggs s


----------



## henderpag (Dec 15, 2013)

Sulky Sue

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Elder Englishman....N


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Elder Englishman....N


No Nonsense Nana

A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Awful Argument....T


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Awful Argument....T


Terrible Trick

K

(Are we going to make it to 100 pages?)


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ellemck said:


> Terrible Trick
> 
> K
> 
> (Are we going to make it to 100 pages?)


I believe we will as long as we keep going.....

Kitchen Knives...S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Strawberry Shake


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Elegant Elsie

E

That's the target for me.100 pages then I'm out of here....lol, it's been fun.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Economically Eating...G


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Green Grass :mrgreen:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sand Stones...S


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Salacious Sandra 

A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Antsy Alli...I


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Igloolik Island :thumbup:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dear Doris.....S


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Sweet Sue


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Enthusiastic Entertainment....T


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Tip top


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

peach pie.....I'm hungry! E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Pass Port....T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ann seal said:


> peach pie.....I'm hungry! E


Eating Enjoyment...T (Peach Pie-yummy)


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Technology Teacher :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

rolling roomba


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Active Agnes

S


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

Nanknit said:


> Active Agnes..... S


*Sad Story.... Y*


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

yahoo yuma


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Appealing Almonds


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> Appealing Almonds


Salty Stuffing...G


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Gorgeous George

E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Eat Eggs


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Soy Sauce....E


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Early Evening.......G


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

Britknitar said:


> Early Evening.......G


Gorgeous galax

X

HeHeHe


----------



## Pussyfoot (Sep 28, 2011)

Xmas. X-rays. S


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Saint Stanislaus


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Stripe Socks....S


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

spaghetti sauce


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Easy Enter...R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Red Ridinghood ;-)


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Doomsday Die-hard.....D


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Desperate Dan

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nasty Night....T


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Terrific Tease 
:thumbup:


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Elegant Emu

U


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

unusually ugly Y


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Yakety Yak


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

kitchen knife E


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Exercise Everyday


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Young Yachtsman....N


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

No, no, Nannette old movie Nelson Eddie & Jannette McDonald. age showing? E


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

No, no, Nannette 
old movie Nelson Eddie & Jannette McDonald. Age showing :roll: :roll: 
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ann seal said:


> No, no, Nannette
> old movie Nelson Eddie & Jannette McDonald. Age showing :roll: :roll:
> E


Ann, I didn't know if I was playing the movie game or double word game. :lol: come and join us with the movies.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-233182-87.html#5366207


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

eight Eclairs.....S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Sugar Shack


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

sandj said:


> Sugar Shack


 :thumbup: good one, Sandy

Kitty Knitwear...R


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

rapping rachel


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Little Lamb...B


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Bathing Beauties :-D


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

sweet and sour


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

roving Romeo O


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Olive Oyl (from Popeye cartoons)


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

lousy Louie E


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Evil Eglentine


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Electric Eye...E


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

every elephant


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

terrifying tarantula A


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Angela Anaconda


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

*Adam's Apple.... E*


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

assassin association too many 'whodoneit' books N
:-( too slow onthe draw :!:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nun Nonsense....E


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

early election by george, I've got it! N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Non-Nuts....S


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

shinning sun


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

ann seal said:


> shinning sun


Never Noticed

D


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Daffy Duck
K


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

kookie kids S


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

ann seal said:


> kookie kids S


silly season

N


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

numbers nincompoop(sp?)


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> numbers nincompoop(sp?)


pretty Polly

Y


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

yodeling youngsters


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sad Sophia...A


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

ant ambush H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Half Hamburger...R


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

rambling Rottweiler R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rambo run....N


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

nunchuk ninja


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Adventuress Aerialist...T


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

tumbling tots S


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Super Saturday


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Yelling Yvonne 

e


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Excitable event....T


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

tattling tammy


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

yodelling yokel


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Jules934 said:


> yodelling yokel


Little Lorax

X


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

xmas xray


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

*Yak Yarn.... N*


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

nosy Nora


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

*Always Available..... E*


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Almondillo Alex


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

your turn men-K2


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

ann seal said:


> your turn men-K2


"Ladies first... ann seal" 

I must go now, getting ready to climb a ladder to start painting trim on house.  MEN-k2-


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Xylophone Xavier


gagesmom said:


> Almondillo Alex


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

back to xmas xray Y [only dictionary = english/spanish....VERY limited]


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

TY , gagesmom.....roaming raindeer R


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Rainy River :XD:


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

raging river


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Riding rodeo

O


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

only Oreo


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Olive oil

L


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

lumbering lizard


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Downward Dog :thumbup:


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Green Gecko


O


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

olive oil L


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

ann seal said:


> olive oil L[/quote (I go with letter O since Olive Oil was mention twice)
> 
> Outrageous Orange :shock:


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

sandj said:


> ann seal said:
> 
> 
> > olive oil L[/quote (I go with letter O since Olive Oil was mention twice)
> ...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Elegant Ellen


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

nervous Ned D


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

dawdling ducks


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

We are almost there (100 pages)

No Nook....K (I think you call a nook a pacifier?)


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

knitting knitwit


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tube Top....P


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

peach pie


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-263383-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

